

Microsoft announces Windows Phone - seshagiric
http://www.windowsphone7series.com/

======
Poiesis
"This site uses Microsoft Silverlight. For a richer experience please download
and install the plug-in."

Am I posting this as a warning to those of us who can't/won't install
Silverlight, or as a thinly veiled commentary on Microsoft's practices? You
make the call!

~~~
chrisbolt
What scares me is that I didn't get that error; Silverlight was installed, but
I don't remember installing it... (I'm on a Mac)

------
albemuth
404 lol? <http://www.windowsphone7series.com/multimedia/Media1/>

